# can I dual register my dog?



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

'pr' ukc reg now can I reg with like the adba and will that help later withe the quality of my dog on paper say if I were 2 show him or breed him:snap::snap:
:stick:sry just discovered smilys lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

JCsmoke said:


> 'pr' ukc reg now can I reg with like the adba and will that help later withe the quality of my dog on paper say if I were 2 show him or breed him:snap::snap:
> :stick:sry just discovered smilys lmao


Since your dog is registered with a reputible registry you can register with the ADBA. You have to make a copy of your pedigree at least three generations back. Did you get your Performance pedigree with your UKC papers? If so that is alot easier to copy on a machine! Here's the link to the ADBA and it shows you what to do!

American Dog Breeders Association

Not quite sure what you mean by "quality"... By quality do you mean how much money you can sell him or his offspring for? If that's the case it is, No.

If you were talking "quality" as in improving the breeds reputation... absolutely, if you're getting him out there in the limelight by being a responsible owner.

Which ever registry you are showing him with is where you'll get your points... say if you take your dog to a UKC show and win a couple of points... it only goes towards his UKC championship title, not the ADBA. Same thing if you show your dog at an ADBA show. It would be two completely different titles that you would be trying to achieve.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You _can_ dual-register. But more papers don't mean more quality by any means. Now if your dog goes out and shows and wins a CH in both registries, that will be impressive. If he earns a weight pull title in both registries, that will be even more so. So yes, you can dual-register, but its what you do with those papers that determines quality.


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

yes tyvm I meant in terms of show and breed


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dual-registry opens up your opportunities to show in different places, different venues, etc. That's the value of them. I dual-reg mine because I like showing in both UKC and ADBA, and I feel that dogs who can win in both registries are the ideal. The impact on breeding is really nil. Yes, a dog should absolutely have legitimate papers if you're going to breed them. But since any UKC dog can get ADBA papers (and vice versa), having a dual-registered dog in and of itself doesn't increase its value as a producer.


----------

